# My Vintage Fixed machines



## bagpuss (12 Jul 2008)

Some of you will have seen these before.Hopefully sometimes next year they will be on show at the Coventry Transport Museum...space allowing.Tried this year....No room at the Inn due to a big event.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74418119@N00/sets/72157605144390889/


----------



## mickle (12 Jul 2008)

Wow! They're wonderful, do they get ridden?


----------



## bagpuss (12 Jul 2008)

The SunManx tt Sometimes, The Saxon is to small for me:


----------



## Madcyclist (12 Jul 2008)

They look to be in excellent condition.

I went to a vintage cycle rally last week at Benson in Oxfordshire, the weather was atrocious, didn't want to mess my camera up so unfortunately no pics. There was a great mix of bikes from Ordinarys, boneshakers, Dursley Pederson, trikes etc.

One that particularly caught my eye was a brand new replica Ordinary from the Czech republic, the polished hubs and fittings were stunning. Unfortunately I can't remember the manufacturer does anyone have any idea ?


----------



## LLB (12 Jul 2008)

I take it the sun Manx is very quick on the steering ?


----------



## spandex (12 Jul 2008)

I need it see it


----------



## bagpuss (13 Jul 2008)

It was on display at the York Rally on the Saturday,on the NAVCC stand.


----------



## Losidan (13 Jul 2008)

why do they make them with such an extreme seat tube angle?


----------



## Hover Fly (13 Jul 2008)

An old chap I know has this 1927 Buckley Brothers. Still in pretty regular use.


----------



## Joe24 (13 Jul 2008)

Not too keen on the way the top of the seat post turns on that one Hover Fly. But, when i picture it without it, the bike looks fast just standing there. Or is that just me?
Those sloping seat tubes(if that are what they are called) look very very nice.


----------



## bagpuss (13 Jul 2008)

Hover Fly .It would be great if you could post some pictures of this excellent machine here;http://www.flickr.com/groups/oldcycles_/

I will copose a small thread on short wheel base machines when I can spare a few mintues


----------



## GrahamG (14 Jul 2008)

Bagpuss, they are lovely. Don't think I've mentioned it before, but I thoroughly enjoy your picture posting threads - thanks for posting them!


----------



## peejay78 (20 Jul 2008)

bagpuss is a vintage bike tart. i've seen his threads elsewhere. got to love those bikes though. i may post my holdsworth soon.


----------



## bobg (22 Jul 2008)

Glad so see you over here bagpuss, its about time the special interest section catered for classic bike restorations a bit more. BTW they're splendid!


----------

